# question on what kind of lights shoud i putting on my tanks



## saltwaterfish (Mar 7, 2011)

hello, i have a 90 gal tank with corals, size of the tank is 48 long 20 deep and 24 high. please help me if T5 or other led lights should i switch over ? thanks


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Try marine chat section. They might be able to help you...this section is mostly freshwater plants and issues around them.


----------



## saltwaterfish (Mar 7, 2011)

okay thanks AquaSox


----------

